# Help with ladies jewellery gift!



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

Hi ladies,

My mum's birthday is coming up and I want to buy her a nice bracelet as a gift.

Looking for something delivate and elegant in silver and wanted to try to keep budget to £200.

I will be buying it online.

Can anyone recommend some good online jewellers or any brands that might fit the bill?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Duuuude you have been shunned 

With £200 at your disposal may I suggest Tiffany, they have a fairly eclectic selection and the name Tiffany always seems to go down well with the ladies  I got my fiancee a Tiffany engagement ring = major brownie points 

Charlie


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Totally agree with Charlie - Tiffany is lovely, but be careful where you buy it - lots of fake out there.


----------



## kazual (Mar 8, 2011)

or try a pandora...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kazual said:


> or try a pandora...


Everyone got Pandora these days and I can't see what's special about it :?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

its the thought that counts...

the gift wont be anymore special if you've spent £200 rather than £50-£100. I dont see it makes a diff on the price.

if people need to buy expensive gifts to get in someone's good
books then you in trouble for the future! also skint lol


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> its the thought that counts...
> 
> the gift wont be anymore special if you've spent £200 rather than £50-£100. I dont see it makes a diff on the price.
> 
> ...


What a refreshing comment - I like this girl!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Tiffany all the way :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

My wife loves her jewellery and can't wear gold so always wears silver. She has a taste for bespoke designer pieces and I've bought her loads of the stuff over the years, but there's some very stylish stuff out there for reasonable money. For that budget and in silver I'd suggest Azendi:

http://www.azendi.com/

or Wave:

http://www.wavejewellery.com/.


----------



## TTDiva (Nov 29, 2006)

James Junior said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My mum's birthday is coming up and I want to buy her a nice bracelet as a gift.
> 
> ...


Depending on the time you have why don't you commission someone to make a hand made bespoke piece for your mum? Andrew Berry ( www.andrewberry.com ) is a much admired Silversmith within a Jewellery Forum that I'm also a member of. I'm a Lampwork bead maker myself. Unfortunately silversmithing is not my speciality.


----------



## danielle (May 22, 2012)

Another suggestion I can recommend is Phoenix Jayy: http://www.phoenixjayy.co.uk/


----------

